# hoes all going to Oklacon? XD



## Sting Soular (May 31, 2011)

im really stoked about this convention it'll be my first I am in the process of preparring for it
(tent,suit,and money /of course -_-/) and ide like to know who I might meet this year X3

even thought its 5 months away T.T


----------



## Ley (May 31, 2011)

hoes?

or whose? 

faf im confus


----------



## Sting Soular (May 31, 2011)

I meant who is going -_-


----------



## CannotWait (May 31, 2011)

I live in Texas so this isn't far away... but there are too many dilemmas for me. I'll name a few:

[REDACTED]

I'm sorry! I didn't mean to post something that long, but there are just *that* many reasons I can't go.

__
Edit: I looked at some things, and there may be a decent chance I can go! So that would be cool. Probably won't have a fursuit yet, but... maybe...

(So many things that a dedicated fur has to spend money on T__T)


----------



## Lobar (May 31, 2011)

there will probably be many hoes at oklacon


----------



## Kruelty (May 31, 2011)

Yay hoes!


In all seriousness, I may make the drive from Houston and come up there. It'll probably depend on scheduling at work though.


----------



## Sting Soular (May 31, 2011)

Ide edit my spelling error if I knew how -_-


----------



## Kruelty (May 31, 2011)

Nah, hoes are good. Leave it. :V


----------



## Taboo (Jun 7, 2011)

lol. I am going. :3


----------



## Aden (Jun 7, 2011)

Taboo said:


> lol. I am going. :3


 
Ho


----------



## Taboo (Jun 7, 2011)

Fo sho.





Aden said:


> Ho


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 30, 2011)

The Furry fandom needs some "hoes"- and champagne and Cristal and bling and women offering lap dances. Oh wait, that's the Anthrocon room party.


----------



## Rinz (Jun 30, 2011)

Hahah, if I can get the funds and a car-mate, I'll be trying to head that way (nothing in concrete yet until I get the semester underway).


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 30, 2011)

I bet there will be a lot of hoes. There was a Hoe standing out in front of the four hotel rooms my friends and I Got looking for a party at Anime north . We ignored her and continued playing Keycard football in the hall while getting yelled at by the others staying in the double tree.

best night ever bro.


----------



## jcollie719 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll be going this year.  Behind RMFC, it's the second-closest furry convention to me.


----------



## sheba_angel (Aug 4, 2011)

i'll be going this year\^_^/
its my first con too.


----------

